
Ex-Goldman Programmer Described Code Downloads to FBI (Update1) - vaksel
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601127&sid=aDH30o9l0jn0
======
j_baker
> “The reason I uploaded to svn.xp-dev.com was because it was not blocked by
> Goldman Sachs security policy,” Aleynikov wrote. The phrase, “not blocked by
> Goldman Sachs security policy,” was crossed out and he added: “I wanted to
> inspect the work later in a more usable environment.”

I'm not necessarily defending Aleynikov, but to me this just sounds like a
case of paranoid security measures causing exactly what they were intended to
prevent.

~~~
eli
Wait, are you saying you don't normally erase the bash history after
downloading some "open source" software off your employer's server?

------
tlrobinson
Is the original document avaialable somewhere? I'd rather read that than
Bloomberg explaining what tarballs and bash history is.

I can only imagine the thoughts going through the average person's head when
they read "subversion hosting".

------
cookiecaper
Seems like this dude messed with the wrong people. If there's one group that
has the clout and the connections to make your life a living hell, it's the
bankers. They're in direct contact with your credit rating, they go deep in
government, and they have tons and tons of money. It's a bad idea to piss them
off.

~~~
jrockway
I don't see how his life is ruined. Charges were filed against him, he was
questioned by investigators, and he is free on bail. He is getting a fair
criminal trial, one that the finance industry's money can't really affect.

This is what happens to everyone that is accused of committing a crime more
serious than jaywalking.

(As for his credit rating, what does it matter? If you're making 1.2MM a year,
you can probably live without borrowing money.)

------
datums
He's 39 so if he didn't do anything lets hope things do work out that way.

------
jpierce420
So...its just a crazy coincidence that the guy from London, the xp-dev.com
guy, is/was a trading systems developer as well? Right...that guy knew about
it being on his servers, hell, he was part of the scam! These guys were up to
something. I don't know if the article was incorrect or what, but it says the
Russian left a $400,000/yr job for one that paid $100,000 less? The government
doesn't see anything fishy about that? AND, on the other link posted on HN the
other day about the Goldman code torrent honeypot, the Citadel group connected
to the torrent...and they are involved with the company that the alleged theif
was leaving Goldman for! I mean come on, these avenues need to be explored.

~~~
cema
Reports were the new job paid 3 times as much (about $1,200,000 annually).
Which is consistent with the idea of going from GS to a hedge fund. This
article says he mentioned that to co-workers. Now, the financial affidavit
quotes $300,000 but this may be just the base pay (before bonuses).

~~~
jpierce420
Possibly, but a million dollar bonus, when his base isn't even at a million?
Isn't that a little out of ordinary?

~~~
jakarta
not really. typically people at these firms make most of their money from
bonuses rather than salaries.

Driss Ben-Brahim received a $100M bonus in 2007 from GS as a prop trader. I
would guarantee his base salary is much smaller.

